# Chattahoochee



## chuckdat (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey all, 

Figured I would start a thread for Chattahoochee.  This is also my first post.  I have hunted my entire life and really enjoy the people and knowledge on this forum.

I checked pics last weekend and had a lot of action.  Only smaller bucks however.  I am going down again this weekend to work on some stands on our land, and will give an acorn report.


----------

